# Is Ivy safe for Darts?



## ogorringe (Oct 4, 2008)

:welcome:
Hi there,
Would just would like to know your thoughts of ivy being safe as an terrarium plant as Ive have a real stunning specimen that i would love to put in my new dart viv ( only if its safe of course ). Do any of you guys use it in your own vivs? 

Ive read a few articles about it and some very mixed answers. Ive been told English ivy makes a great plant for frogs but that's not the one i have :blush: here's some pics anyways. : victory:

English ivy 









My ivy


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

You have White Variegated ivy (_hedera helix_) which is toxic, but far less so than poison ivy. However it can still cause contact dermatitis in humans. Since amphibians are far more susceptable to contact toxins, I'd say it's probably safer not to use it really..sorry!


----------



## ogorringe (Oct 4, 2008)

Darbz said:


> You have White Variegated ivy (_hedera helix_) which is toxic, but far less so than poison ivy. However it can still cause contact dermatitis in humans. Since amphibians are far more susceptable to contact toxins, I'd say it's probably safer not to use it really..sorry!


Thanks very much, i wont be using it but i think i might find some of this english ivy as it looks pretty an if its anything like this ivy in the garden im sure it will cover the coco panel in no time! hehe.

Thanks again! : victory:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

you can use something called devils ivy, this you can pick up in garden centres, but to be honest a really good safe climber is always the good old pothos, the creeping ficus and the heartleaf plant. all of which I have in my darts tanks.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> you can use something called devils ivy, this you can pick up in garden centres, but to be honest a really good safe climber is always the good old pothos


Devils Ivy = Scindapsus = Pothos



> Ive been told English ivy makes a great plant for frogs


Ivy can be a very difficult plant, they normally don't take well to Dendrobatid tanks as they don't like high humidity or having constantly wet roots.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

haha is it the same plant? I was told differently. shows how rubbish I am at plants doesn't it lol.


----------



## ogorringe (Oct 4, 2008)

lol.

It didn't even come to my mind that a native plant would not grow well in a tropical environment lol can tell I'm no expert on plants lol, I'm pretty dumb, Ive also told ppl that i have 5 newt species in my pond also:lol2: crazy! 

Warning to kids that's what happens when ur tired and drink cider all night!:blush:


----------

